# Xanh khói Smoky Teal – Màu sơn móng tay của mùa Thu Đông 2018



## mai lan (10/8/18)

Sơn móng tay màu Smoky Teal với ánh kim, gợi cảm giác trầm lặng, cổ điển nhưng cũng không kém phần vương giả và nổi bật. Đây là một trong những màu sắc được dự đoán quay trở lại vào mùa Thu năm nay.

Sơn móng tay tông màu Smoky Teal đúng chuẩn sẽ gợi tả sắc thái trầm lặng, cổ điển nhưng cũng không kém phần sang trọng và độc đáo. Smoky (hay smokey) dùng để chỉ những sắc màu xám khói, hun khói xám đen. Còn Teal miêu tả màu xanh mồng két, màu xanh lá cây ánh xanh lam, với sắc lục nhiều hơn xanh lơ và, vì thế, sẫm hơn.

_

_
_Màu Teal ứng dụng trong trang trí đời sống. Ảnh: Architecturelab_​Dưới đây là bốn loại sơn móng tay tông màu Smoky Teal được đánh giá cao mà bạn nên thử ngay:





​
*1. SƠN MÓNG TAY CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN LADY TWIST*
Không tấn công thị trường làm đẹp một cách ồ ạt với hàng loại sản phẩm, Christian Louboutin thỉnh thoảng mới ra mắt một món mỹ phẩm nhưng hãng chắc chắn rằng mỗi sản phẩm ra đời sẽ phải khiến phụ nữ săn đón và yêu thích lâu dài. Sơn móng tay Lady Twist của Christina Louboutin là một sắc màu Smoky Teal nhẹ nhàng, sâu sắc và sang trọng trong phiên bản giới hạn của bộ sưu tập sơn móng tay mùa xuân của Christian Louboutin. Thiết kế vỏ ngoài có thân được làm bằng thuỷ tinh khắc gọt nhiều mặt như viên kim cương và nắp lấy cảm hứng từ chiếc giày cao gót kiêu sa của phái đẹp, cuốn hút và quyến rũ ngay từ ánh nhìn đầu tiên. Đầu cọ được thiết kế đặc biệt (hình tam giác) và lông chổi dài giúp dễ dàng đi sâu vào những chi tiết móng. Với công thức cải tiến về cấu trúc, sơn có ánh bóng, lên màu hoàn hảo, độ che phủ cao và không tạo bong bóng khí. Với kiểu dáng chổi dài, nhỏ và nhọn nên việc di chuyển cọ trên móng tay rất êm và dễ dàng đi vào những chi tiết nhỏ trên móng. Trong công thức sơn không chứa Toluene, Formaldehyde và Gluten.





​
*2. SƠN MÓNG TAY MARC JACOBS BEAUTY SALLY*
Được đánh giá là một trong những sắc màu phức tạp và xinh đẹp. Màu bạc, màu đồng, xanh lá, xanh mồng két, xám, đen trộn lẫn vào nhau trong một lớp sơn óng ánh màu ngũ sắc. Có các hạt lấp lánh siêu nhỏ đặc biệt trộn lẫn vào sơn và khi nhìn vào móng thỉnh thoảng trông như xám, đôi lúc xanh hay màu xanh khói trầm. Đừng để lớp sơn đầu tiên đánh lừa bạn vì lớp sơn đầu mỏng và lì, màu sắc thiên đen. Tuy nhiên, sẽ có hiện tượng chuyển màu từ xanh đen cơ bản thành smoky teal lấp lánh đúng chuẩn khi sơn lớp tiếp theo. Small Dim Summer Stars của Rescue Beauty Lounge gợi hình ảnh bầu trời đêm Hè đầy sao lung linh vùng Cực, xứng đáng là một trong những màu sơn móng tay của năm.





​
Thiết kế bên ngoài rất bắt mắt và sang trọng, phần cọ bên trong rất dài đủ để bao phủ toàn bộ chiều dài móng cho một lần quét sơn, tạo ra bề mặt sơn trơn tru và đều đẹp.

*3. SƠN MÓNG TAY NARS + 3.1 PHILLIP LIM WRONG TURN*
Nars Wrong Turn là kết tinh của cái bắt tay giữa thương hiệu mỹ phẩm danh tiếng Nars và hãng thời trang danh đình đám ở Mỹ 3.1 Phillip Lim trong bộ sưu tập sơn móng tay. Chính vì vậy, Nars Wrong Turn không chỉ đơn thuần là làm đẹp hay thời trang mà phải là kết hợp vừa làm đẹp vừa thời trang, mang hơi thở sang trọng và xu hướng. Wrong Turn là một màu cá tính thuộc chủ đề màu Smoky Teal. Điều độc đáo ở Wrong Turn là khả năng thay đổi màu sắc kì diệu phụ thuộc vào số lượng lớp sơn. Màu sắc trong chai và khi lên móng là màu xanh, xám đồng, kim loại tổng hợp. Khi thêm một lớp sơn phủ sẽ chuyển thành màu xanh mồng két trầm. Sơn lên móng mượt, đều, độ che phủ và bám dính cao.





​
*4. SƠN MÓNG TAY JINSOON NAIL LACQUER HEIRLOOM*
Jin Soon Choi – nhà sáng lập JINsoon – bậc thầy trong lĩnh vực làm móng vì khả năng đón đầu xu hướng làm đẹp cũng như sáng tạo và truyền tải chúng một cách tinh tế và sống động vào nghệ thuật làm móng. Được biết, sự ra đời của Heirloom được lấy cảm hứng từ hình ảnh ánh sáng lung linh phản chiếu ánh sáng lấp lánh trên dòng sông đêm thơ mộng.Heirloom mang sắc thái Smoky Teal trầm. Heirloom có công thức màu tăng cường sắc Teal, hơi hướng kim loại đồng với các hạt nhũ sáng ánh kim và rực rỡ. Dù là một sản phẩm theo xu hướng metallic nhưng khi sơn lên móng rất trơn tru và màu đẹp. Trong thành phần sơn chứa polymer chất lượng cao, bảo đảm lâu trôi và mang đến hiệu quả sáng bóng cho móng.





​_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

